# Scratching and biting himself



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo seems to have found new entertainment...I don't know if he is scratching and chewing at himself because he is bored, or the teething...I frontlined him, gave hime a bath and he is constantly doing this...

He goes to the vet on Friday for his rabies shot :shock: 

I'm already freaked out about that...LOL

Perhaps allergies? I bought that Linatone plus, but it hasn't seemed to help...so if it is allergies, how do I find out what it is? Does the vet have to test him like we get tested? His skin is not dry or flaky...maybe it's just boredom...all I know is I have to constantly give him a chewie so he doesn't nibble or scratch... :? 

Ohhh these furbabies...LOL


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

My Hershey started scratching and nibbling at herself also. But she got red patches all over, which really worried me. I took her to the vet and the vet said that she had a skin infection which she was prone to because she was so young. Now she is on antibiotics. That might be an option. I was just putting it out there because my baby was scratching a lot.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

See he doesn't have red patches or dry skin...

Hmmm...


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

*itchy skin*

:? Oh that gives me the itch!!! anyway my older chihuahua Princess this also when she was as young as 4 months.Have you tried food which does not contain corn such as Nutro Ultra?No beef food or treats.Leave-in conditioner,brushing hair at least every other day loss hair could be causing the itch.Does your baby have any other symptoms such as sneezing,coughing,and watery eyes,rubbing them with paws if so allergies could be the cause?reason cause Princess has allergies but i am not giving her any more toxic injections. it has been a 1 1/2 year and i actually see a great difference the vets at first just gave her predisone and even antiobiotic for kennel cough.She has a few itchy and scrathing.i can let you know what helped my chihuahua.Hang in there and do not give up it takes time.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi sits there chewin on her back foot and leg like it's a chicken wing lol. and when i put her on her back when she chews on my fingers she'll look at me and then bite her front leg real hard without dropping her glance from me lol. as for the scratching, only when her harness or collar is on. i've tried everything to get this girl to accept that collar but she won't. i even left it on her for a week straight and still ahtes it. same with being outside in the grass, she's fine for 5 minutes then it's get me off this itchy grass!


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

:lol: Porsha got fronline plus last saterday and she is still biting and chewing. i dont see fleas and i wonder if its a habit? :? she is using her front teeth like the is nipping at a ear of corn. :roll:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i've tried everything to get this girl to accept that collar but she won't. i even left it on her for a week straight and still ahtes it!



when ever I put a collar on my boy he just lays down , he has always been the same , he is ok out in his harness , when ever i try a collar on him he just lies down where he is and won't even eat a treat it's like he is really depressed , he doesn't try and get it off just lays down , once he just laid there for 40 mins and i couldn't take any more ...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

porshas_momma said:


> :lol: Porsha got fronline plus last saterday and she is still biting and chewing. i dont see fleas and i wonder if its a habit? :? she is using her front teeth like the is nipping at a ear of corn. :roll:


That's what Gizzie does...nips on his legs and arms....like he is eating corn...LOL

The vet says his skin isn't dry...it could just be a habit....boredom...

I still think he is a little weird sometimes...


----------

